# Hello from the Sky Dog



## Sky1415 (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey guys/gals of ControlBooth. 
This is the Sky Dog and I'm just here seeing what I can learn on Lighting cause Im a high school senior trying to nail down a degree i want to obtain in my college years and a Lighting Technian for shows would be awesome thing to do for a career. See ya on the boards.


----------



## Nikgwolf (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey there Sky Dog. I'm in the same boat. (high school senior) If you have any awesome college advice that I've missed, I'd love to hear it. Or you could PM me and I'll tell you about some of the awesome programs I've toured so far. Also, are you interested in design or being a light technician in general? Other than that, welcome to the CB!

Nik

Flickr: nikgwolf512's Photostream


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Sky Dog!
What areas of lighting do you like best? What are you thinking of pursuing career wise? It's a large field with a surprising number of options. 
Welcome to the Booth!


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to CB.

Since you're still relatively new in the field, the best advice I can give is that you should take full advantage of the educational theatre environment to try a little of everything, even if they don't seem all that appealing at first blush. You might be surprised at the things you will enjoy doing.

And of course, take advantage of the wealth of experience you'll find right here on this site.


----------



## Saunier (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard Skydog!! Iv only been here for awhile and have learned quite a bit. You have chosen wisely.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Since you're still relatively new in the field, the best advice I can give is that you should take full advantage of the educational theatre environment to try a little of everything, even if they don't seem all that appealing at first blush. You might be surprised at the things you will enjoy doing.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth!
One more note to say CW is right on. You'll be a much better and more valuable technician the more things you try out now. Sample it all now, specialize later. 

Oh and get to know the search function. There are a lot of discussions about choosing colleges around here for you to find.


----------



## gpdesigner (Aug 24, 2008)

hello and welcome to the boars, cdub260 is 100% correct,
learn everything possible soak it all in, no matter what discipline of lighting yo choose, the more you know the better.
gp


----------

